# UKAPS Secret Santa 2009!



## rawr (4 Nov 2009)

Well I know it's early but thought I'd drum up a bit of interest and get things going. Eh, at this reate it'll be Christmas in no time! 

I organised this last year for the first time and got some good feedback so thought it would be a nice idea to do it again - just a bit of fun.

The same sort of concept  - pur your name down on the list before Friday 20th November which gives ample time for everything. I will then contact everyone asking for their name and address, anything they wouldn't like to recieve, anything they would like to recieve (obviously if it's possible) and the email address that you use for Aqua Essentials (in case your secret santa would like to get you a gift certificate). The limit on presents is Â£5 again (excluding postage) just to keep things fair. This obviously doesn't apply if you are sending items that you already have (e.g. unwanted hardscape, plant cuttings etc). 

I will then put all names in a hat and pick at random, then contact you to tell you who you will be sorting out a present for. 

I don't know if I explained that too well so if you have any questings just ask  but I'm sure most of you get the jist of secret santa.

It would be nice to see as many members as possible take part, like I said it was great fun last year so if you're interested just add your name to the list below! 

rawr


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Nov 2009)

rawr
aaronnorth


how strange, i was thinking about this last night


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Nov 2009)

Count me in! 

rawr
aaronnorth
SteveUK


----------



## aquaticmaniac (4 Nov 2009)

Awesome, I'm in 

rawr
aaronnorth
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac


----------



## amy4342 (4 Nov 2009)

Awesome! Count me in!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (4 Nov 2009)

rawr
aaronnorth
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac
amy4342


----------



## clint24 (4 Nov 2009)

cool.I'm in.


----------



## clint24 (4 Nov 2009)

aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> rawr
> aaronnorth
> SteveUK
> aquaticmaniac
> amy4342


Clint24


----------



## rawr (4 Nov 2009)

Great to see that we've got some interest - from newcomers too!  So the list now stands at:

rawr
aaronnorth
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac
amy4342
Clint24

It would be great to get as many people as possible involved this year, so keep the names coming!


----------



## amy4342 (5 Nov 2009)

Can I do what somebody did to me from the VW Forum last year and send it in a box marked 'Anal beads and lube'???!!!   

On second thoughts, having been there, I would not put anybody through that experience! I'm pretty sure the postman still gives me a special smile whenever he sees me.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (5 Nov 2009)

Wow! So much for discrete packaging   I can feel the gears turning in my brain now...whoever I get better watch out 8) Seriously though, I would neither like to receive or do that to someone...at this point 


rawr
aaronnorth
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac
amy4342
Clint24


----------



## amy4342 (5 Nov 2009)

!


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Nov 2009)

I think London Dragon sent me something addressed to "Princess Steve Smith" last year... Had forgotten about that


----------



## Egmel (5 Nov 2009)

rawr
aaronnorth
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac
amy4342
Clint24
Egmel

Count me in   Last year was cool so I'm fully for it this year


----------



## Themuleous (5 Nov 2009)

rawr
aaronnorth
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac
amy4342
Clint24
Egmel
Themuleous


----------



## rawr (9 Nov 2009)

Come on guys, I know there's more of you who want to join the fun!  Tell your friends!


----------



## Gill (9 Nov 2009)

Count me in

rawr
aaronnorth
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac
amy4342
Clint24
Egmel
Themuleous
Gill


----------



## rawr (16 Nov 2009)

It's getting nearer and nearer to Christmas and I want to see as many people on the list by the weekend when I will be sorting everything out. This was great fun last year and will be even bigger and better this year I'm sure, so get your name on that list!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (17 Nov 2009)

rawr
aaronnorth
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac
amy4342
Clint24
Egmel
Themuleous
Gill
paul.in.kendal

Woop! Woop!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (25 Nov 2009)

Why's it all gone quiet?  What did I do?  What did I say?


----------



## aquaticmaniac (25 Nov 2009)

Dear Santa...

Oh, I forgot the time was up on this; was distracted with the contest  Rawr, how's it going?


----------



## rawr (26 Nov 2009)

Well basically.. I totally forgot about this! So add your name to the list and I'll get everything sorted this weekend.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (3 Dec 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thomas is pretty busy at the moment, so I've volunteered/been asked to help out. I'll be PMing all of you shortly to sort out your wish lists and details. If you've signed up and don't receive a PM by the end of the day, just let me know. I have a cold, so the old brain is not functioning at prime  (<I've looked like that all day, actually).

EDIT: DONE! You should all have a PM waiting for you. Let me know if you have questions or don't have a PM


----------



## aquaticmaniac (4 Dec 2009)

Ok, you have all been given partners. Whoo, that was harder than I thought. I checked out your journals and stuff to best match you (over the top   ). Just call me E-harmony, lol.

If you have any questions at all, just PM me (unless it'd benefit others without giving away who's santa for whom!)

As promised in my PMs, here is some information on shipping rates and times for Royal Mail. You were given a shipping date of the 15th to aim for.

*The last days to ship in the UK before Christmas are as follows:
"   *  1st Class - 21st December
    * 2nd Class - 18th December
    * Special Delivery - 23rd December
    * Standard Parcels - 15th December

...Extra deliveries: In the week leading up to Christmas, we'll be delivering in the evenings and on Sunday the 20th.

Later opening hours: If you're out when we try to deliver, we've made it easier to collect your post from your local Enquiry Office, which will be open later from 14th December. The opening hours will be on your 'sorry you were out' card."* Taken from here.

First Class rates can be seen here.

Second Class Rates here.

Standard Parcel Service here.

Special Delivery by 9am

Special Delivery Next Day


----------



## rawr (4 Dec 2009)

Hi guys, just wanted to say a massive thanks to Leah for taking over from me. I just seem too busy with school, applying fo university, work and a million other things to even think about doing this!  I'm sure Leah willl make sure everything runs smoothly, so enjoy and thanks again to Leah!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (4 Dec 2009)

Thanks, Thomas! Since I've helped organise, I know who my Santa is. At least it's half a surprise   

By the way, if anyone needs help with gift ideas or more clarification on your partner's list, let me know and I'll get any info you need from your partner.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (10 Dec 2009)

Yee-haa!  Christmas has come early for me - just got my Secret Santa pressie - a voucher to spend at one of our esteemed sponsors' online shops.  Thanks a bunch Aa... whoever you are!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (10 Dec 2009)

...and I've already spent it - on Hikari Algae Wafers and Hikari Micro Wafers.  All I need now are some fish!  :idea:


----------



## aquaticmaniac (10 Dec 2009)

Hey, that's great  In the end you got just what you wanted!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (12 Dec 2009)

People who haven't sent or haven't let me know they've sent, should have a reminder PM


----------



## aquaticmaniac (15 Dec 2009)

Today is the goal date for shipping out. Please PM if you have shipped. I'm going to start making a list of people who have received to be sure no one is left out  Also, post here or PM me when you do receive.
Please review the Royal Mail shipping deadlines above.

If anyone feels like posting pics of their loot, feel free to do so   

rawr
aaronnorth
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac
amy4342
Clint24
Egmel
Themuleous
Gill
paul.in.kendal - received


----------



## rawr (16 Dec 2009)

I've posted but not recieved yet.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (16 Dec 2009)

Thanks, Thomas  I'll be honest and say I have to post mine tomorrow morning. Looong story


----------



## aquaticmaniac (16 Dec 2009)

YAY! I got mine today! Thank you Santy Claus  I got some windelov fern and crypt plantlets and root tabs! Just what I needed 

rawr
aaronnorth
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac - received
amy4342
Clint24
Egmel
Themuleous
Gill
paul.in.kendal - received


----------



## Themuleous (17 Dec 2009)

I've got my, some whisky soap! Classic, proper chuckled when I opened it.  Thanks whoever it was 

Sam

PS - I'm ashamed to say Ive not posted mine yet, but I will I promise!


----------



## Gill (17 Dec 2009)

POsted Mine last thursday and has not been recieved, so probably lost in the post.


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Dec 2009)

Ive got mine - echinodorus ozelot green  

I was a bit confused at first because i thought i have never ordered this, and there was no invoice in it but then i remembered about the secret santa!

It is no in my tank, a pic will be on my journal whenever i upload it.

thankyou 
Aaron


----------



## aquaticmaniac (17 Dec 2009)

Sweet! Nice stuff people are getting 

rawr
aaronnorth - received
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac - received
amy4342
Clint24
Egmel
Themuleous - received
Gill
paul.in.kendal - received


----------



## Gill (18 Dec 2009)

recieved, won't open till crimbo day


----------



## Egmel (18 Dec 2009)

Gill said:
			
		

> recieved, won't open till crimbo day


You better hope it's not got plants in it then!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (18 Dec 2009)

Gill, Egmel has a point! Give it a squeeze and see what it is   

rawr
aaronnorth - received
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac - received
amy4342
Clint24
Egmel
Themuleous - received
Gill - received
paul.in.kendal - received


----------



## amy4342 (18 Dec 2009)

Woop Woop! I got mine this morning! It's fantastic - I got a lovely necklace, some chocs (yum!!!), and some Crypts and Moss which is fantastic - just what I wanted!

Thank you Santa!!!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (18 Dec 2009)

Yay, only a few more people need to receive   

rawr
aaronnorth - received
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac - received
amy4342 - received
Clint24
Egmel
Themuleous - received
Gill - received
paul.in.kendal - received


----------



## Gill (19 Dec 2009)

Egmel said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope no plants, books from what i can tell


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Dec 2009)

This is what i recieved - thanks   





Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Egmel (20 Dec 2009)

Got mine too 

A Madagascan Lace plant and chocolate... what more could a girl ask for


----------



## aquaticmaniac (20 Dec 2009)

Nice, Helen! Sounds perfect   

We're just waiting for 3 more people to receive. I don't know that anyone will be receiving gift certificates, but do keep an eye on your email/spam folders if you're still waiting.

rawr
aaronnorth - received
SteveUK
aquaticmaniac - received
amy4342 - received
Clint24
Egmel - received
Themuleous - received
Gill - received
paul.in.kendal - received


----------



## paul.in.kendal (3 Jan 2010)

Just thought I should give this a little bump, and publicly thank Leah for stepping in and sorting it so efficiently.  Thanks, Leah - good job!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (3 Jan 2010)

Thanks, Paul! Was glad to do it.

Just need to hear from the last three and we know it's over


----------



## Themuleous (3 Jan 2010)

Yeh def, always good fun


----------



## rawr (3 Jan 2010)

Yeah, thanks again Leah but still no sign of mine...


----------



## aquaticmaniac (4 Jan 2010)

Thanks  I'm checking up on yours now, Thomas.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (5 Jan 2010)

Updated list...

rawr
aaronnorth - received
SteveUK - received
aquaticmaniac - received
amy4342 - received
Clint24
Egmel - received
Themuleous - received
Gill - received
paul.in.kendal - received


----------



## rawr (9 Jan 2010)

Just wanna say a big thanks to my secret santa for the Crypts!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (9 Jan 2010)

Yay! One to go, but I think he's MIA   

rawr - received
aaronnorth - received
SteveUK - received
aquaticmaniac - received
amy4342 - received
Clint24
Egmel - received
Themuleous - received
Gill - received
paul.in.kendal - received


----------

